# Is Lowes discontinuing Delta table saw?



## Patentman (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi All,
I'm a new member. I'm getting back into woodworking after a 10 year absence (kids, army, school, etc.).

I've been going through all the threads reviewing the $500-600 table saws and comparing the Delta 36-725 to the Ridgid R4512 and the Grizzlies. I finally decided on the Delta, only to discover that none of the Lowe's near me have any in stock. I just "chatted" with a Lowe's rep and he indicated that the stores near me are not planning to restock them. Does anyone know if Lowe's is going to stop carrying it altogether? Or maybe a new model is coming out?

I could drive across Houston to get one that is still in stock at another store, but I don't want to buy the last of the model for fear of lack of parts and support. But the Ridgid seems to have serious problems and the Grizzly is a bit more than I can spend right now. Thank you for any input.

Glenn


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

Interesting, 
It did disappear from all my local stores. Just before the new year the saw had a deep discount, which might enhance your suggestion.


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

Still at my local store, at full price of $599.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Go used. A quick search of Houston CL brought this one up:
http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/5401256110.html


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Smells like dirty socks in here.


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Rick M, is that the best to say here?????


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Now that I think of it, I also remember not seeing the Delta in my Lowes

A quick check of their website shows this one.









I don't think this looks like the one they used to have on the floor.
Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Patentman (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies. I'll explore the used route in addition to watching for the Delta. Any tips on what I should look for in a used saw?

Glenn


----------



## Karamba (Nov 2, 2015)

> Smells like dirty socks in here.
> 
> - Rick M.


It did not smell before you entered.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

my opinion on TS in general is always shoot for the used-nay-antique saws. There are some great workhorses that can be had for 5 bills or less.

Though this is way outside of your (and my) price range, lust with me for a moment.
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/5395903639.html

Narration: I present, for your viewing pleasure, the robust Oliver.



> Thank you all for the replies. I ll explore the used route in addition to watching for the Delta. Any tips on what I should look for in a used saw?
> 
> Glenn
> 
> - Patentman


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

When looking for used saws, a cast iron table, a good fence, and a working motor with as much HP as you can get are the main things. Depending on the condition, you may have to replace some bearings, but that's $50 max. It's not unusual to see Delta Unisaws go for $500.


----------



## jakep_82 (Feb 1, 2012)

Keep in mind you're making a safety trade off with older saws. It only takes one kick back incident to understand why a riving knife is beneficial. I'm also not a fan of right tilt saws, and many older saws have no dust collection.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

I paid $500 for a used Delta Unisaw. Best deal in tools to date by far. Cast Iron and solid as a rock.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

> Keep in mind you re making a safety trade off with older saws. It only takes one kick back incident to understand why a riving knife is beneficial. I m also not a fan of right tilt saws, and many older saws have no dust collection.
> 
> - jakep_82


This is true in some cases. The uni has a splitter and over arm guard on its saws (depending on year-my '48 has an attachment place for both), if youre down with that kind of stuff. And dust collection…Dust under a saw is like the carnage from taking a small village. It is the reward for a board well ripped. I wouldnt know what to do with a neat shop.

Back the the splitter, knife etc etc. Yes, delta has for a lot of its history had blade guards and splitters but I have never used any of this kind of stuff. I dont get it. I like a table with a blade sticking out of it and nothing getting in my way. I know, I will be seen as the rogue woodworker or some such nonsense. It doesnt bother me. You can make your saw as safe as you choose. I ll keep mine bare.

There are many dangerous things in the shop that can hurt you very bad. I have no guards on my shapers. Want to hurt?-stick your hand in a panel raiser. I ll keep my eyes open on all the equipment.

This public message brought to you by Steve, local OSHA rep.

PS I would rather have a good true fence all day than a world of guards and knives and electronic hot dog detectors on my saw. And a sharp blade. That and a good dose of paying attention wins the fight.


----------



## Patentman (Jan 12, 2016)

So apparently it is NOT discontinued. My Lowe's got two of them in today. I bought one of them. The other sold within about 30 minutes.

I like the idea of used, but I really do want safety features of the new saws. My son is starting to do woodworking with me and the guards make me feel better. Thank you all for the input and I look forward to discussing woodworking with you all.

Glenn


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

When buying used you should be prepared to spend some time on restoring it to a good working order. There is an amazing story about some rather heroic efforts in saving an old saw.
From this:








To this:









I hope the author won't mind the copyright. The whole story is here:


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad to hear they are not discontinued. I bought one last spring and it has been great for my needs.

I see the "look for used" comment a lot. Before buying the Delta, I had been scouring over craigslist for Atlanta, Macon GA and other GA areas for a few months. Used Unisaws and Powermatics were either all >$1000 (some well over) or looked like the "before" shot above and I had no desire (or skill) to restore like that.


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

> I see the "look for used" comment a lot. Before buying the Delta, I had been scouring over craigslist for Atlanta, Macon GA and other GA areas for a few months. Used Unisaws and Powermatics were either all >$1000 (some well over) or looked like the "before" shot above and I had no desire (or skill) to restore like that.
> - hotbyte


There are people that just like tinkering with old tech, like the guy above. I bet if he spent the same amount of efforts and time on some temporary second job, he could buy a few sawstops plus a brand new powermatic. However a tool from a store does not bring the same pride of ownership and the one you restored yourself.
If you have no interest in doing this kind of stuff buying from craigslist is a hard sell for me. Besides:

1 .You get not what you want, but what is available. Want that riving knife ? forget it. Want 120V forget it too.
2. You wait till the deal to appear on the craigslist (some here suggested waiting years) I have a feeling that some people expect living forever. Meanwhile what you do ? Use a handsaw for ripping ?
3. You not only wait for a good deal to appear often you drive, sometimes far, only to discover that the deal is not as good as described in the craigslist posting.
4. You finally found that good deal, arranged for a pickup, rent a truck from U-Haul and drive 100-miles to a storage in another town. You arrive and the seller answers your phone "Sorry just wait a few minutes I need to finish some urgent stuff here" You wait 1.5 hours and nothing happens, you just see some excited guy arriving and leaving in 15 minutes. You start banging on the door and finally some lady comes out and says" "Sorry it has been sold".

The p.4 story did happen to me personally.

Now I bought a table saw from Grizzly, when playing around with it I discovered a few things I did not like. Grizzly took it back and sent me another one. Would your craigslist seller do this ? Yes I could have spend a few months do a few trips and buy the same saw cheaper. However I value my time more than a couple of hundred $$.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

So what is your time worth? How many hours did the very ambitious poster put into that table saw to make it look like the "after" picture. My hat is off to that person! *But for me*, I do not relish the thought of spending hours and hours de-gunking a used and abused piece of equipment to make it cosmetically and hopefully as mechanically sound (with 0 warranty) as a new saw. Also what do you spend on parts, freight, cleaning supplies, travel to pick up parts etc. You really do get what you pay for, but when you add in your time, sometimes you get screwed. But if that is what you enjoy doing, knock yourself out; if you are having fun and determine that your refurb project is cost effective for you. I personally would rather spend my time making things, rather than repairing things. But that is just me… and I could be wrong. Nah! Give me my old 1985 Craftsman purchased new for $450 that lasted for 25 plus years or my Griz 1023 that replaced it any day instead of an older and probably very good saw from someone else that I would have to tinker with forever and still MAY NOT have what I purchased for the same money. My time may not be worth much to others, but it is worth a lot to me!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

LOL - yeah, buying used is not for everyone - particularly those who have zero mechanical ability. But:

1) You get what you want, when it shows up - unless you have an 'itch' that you can't control.
2) You make due with a lesser machine until the one you want shows up (OWWM Rule #3 )
3) You often find that once arrived, you wind up getting quite a bit more than expected. Sometimes, a LOT more.
4) You gotta be quick. Money talks and being first in line is key.
5) You can wind up with a significantly better machine than anything on the market today for a fraction of the cost.
6) There is no need to do a complete restoration if you don't want to. In many cases, a light cleaning/lubrication and some new bearings/belts is all that is required to put a used machine into operation.

But like I said… it's not for everyone and some people have no problem throwing money at new shiney imported things with lots of beer can thin sheet metal and plastic.

Being in North Florida, I always scan the AL, GA and SC ads to see what pops up. I've seen some really nice saws (Powermatic 66's and 72's, Delta Unisaws and 12/14's, some Olivers and others) in really nice condition being sold for less than what a new Delta 36-725 would cost. But they rarely stay listed for more than a day or so. Both Atlanta and Macon are a great location for used equipment, but Macon is about a 4 hour drive for me, so it would have to be a killer deal to give me enough incentive. I have however driven to S. Carolina to pick up a used machine, and it saved me well over $10,000 compared to buying new.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Sawstopit


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

> So what is your time worth? How many hours did the very ambitious poster put into that table saw to make it look like the "after" picture.
> - Woodbum


Not sure, but only getting rid of the tabletop rust took him several weeks of everyday sanding according to his story.


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

> Being in North Florida, I always scan the AL, GA and SC ads to see what pops up.
> 
> Brad
> - MrUnix


Just as I said, some people prefer tinkering with wood while other spend that time scanning craigslit. Nothing is wrong with either approach. It is a hobby after all. ( I am more than sure woodworkers who win food with their tools are not the majority of this forum inhabitants).


----------



## jakep_82 (Feb 1, 2012)

> Back the the splitter, knife etc etc. Yes, delta has for a lot of its history had blade guards and splitters but I have never used any of this kind of stuff. I dont get it. I like a table with a blade sticking out of it and nothing getting in my way. I know, I will be seen as the rogue woodworker or some such nonsense. It doesnt bother me. You can make your saw as safe as you choose. I ll keep mine bare.
> 
> - SirIrb


I was the same way until I had piece of wood with a lot of internal stress kick back on me. Since then I've vowed to never buy another saw without a tool-less riving knife. Splitters only work when they're installed, and that's the big problem. They're such a pain to take on and off that they always end up in a box on the shelf, and many used saws are missing all of the original safety equipment as a result. Ultimately it's up to the person using the saw if those safety features important or not. For me they are. For others they aren't.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

On the outside looking in regarding restoring old machines, one thing I would figure is that, boy do you know the ins and outs of your machinery when taken from trash to treasure. Not to say you wouldn't with something new, but talk about a crash course with something old and in need of TLC.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Just as I said, some people prefer tinkering with wood while other spend that time scanning craigslit.
> - 716


You do know that it is possible to do both 
The two activities are not mutually exclusive.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd say for every tinkerer who wastes time restoring old machines instead of making things with them, there's 5 who buy brand new everything, get bored once they have the tools (or make excuses that they need something even newer and better to actually make something), and let the new machines collect dust after they find out that woodworking requires patience and practice, even with brand new tools.

Patentman: I'm not saying that's you, btw. Just something I've noticed. I understand your desire to have the latest safety devices from the get-go. You've got a nice saw, hope you dive into some cool projects and share them. Best of luck.


----------



## Patentman (Jan 12, 2016)

This is good information. It confirms my observations about the craigslist saws. I definitely want to make sawdust more than I want to restore an old saw, even though I can see how sweat equity might produce a great saw for less cash.

I used to do some serious woodworking and still have most of my equipment. I recently sold my 20 year old Delta hybrid saw. It was in good condition in spite of being well used. I just wanted better fence, rolling base, quieter motor, riving knife, etc. I already know what will be my first three projects. I will share them when I start knocking them out.


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 18, 2012)

On a new saw it's just as important to go through the set-up, alignment, and checking of nut & bolt torque as it is on a used saw. Actually, depending on the seller-i might trust the used set-up better than brand new. And when i mention bolt torque, i'm referring to everything you can get to-not just the ones you install yourself. Treat it as if the folks on the assembly line had a beer for lunch, stayed up too late last night, just learned their wife is dating their girlfriend-whatever!!

In other words, don't assume everything was installed right. Then, after a few weeks of using it…check it again. Just makes sense. (actually, one of the things i like best about good used cast iron tools-somebody else cleaned off all of that preservative shipping grease-all i have to clean up is some sawdust!!)

earl


----------



## Karamba (Nov 2, 2015)

.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

I get it. I was crosscutting a 1/4 sheet of oak at my first cabinet shop job. I was removing about 1" of it when it threw the sheet back and slapped my willy. That hurt. But i really dont think anything would have helped. I got better at crosscutting. And all the years I spent on a saw, many of which I was getting paid, this was the only time I had an issue.

I like a bare saw. Some dont. Thats fine. Your shop is your shop and I will never try to get someone to make you have a bare saw and I dont expect anyone to try to mandate me to have a hotdog detector etc.



> Back the the splitter, knife etc etc. Yes, delta has for a lot of its history had blade guards and splitters but I have never used any of this kind of stuff. I dont get it. I like a table with a blade sticking out of it and nothing getting in my way. I know, I will be seen as the rogue woodworker or some such nonsense. It doesnt bother me. You can make your saw as safe as you choose. I ll keep mine bare.
> 
> - SirIrb
> 
> ...


----------



## BriansDIY (Jan 15, 2016)

I bought the 36-725 back in December when it was on a 10% sale. My local Lowes still has them in stock as well as the surrounding around.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Earl, 
I like you.

I see posts on here about "my grizzly saw arrived with a broken miter slot". "My [fill in the blank with lowes/HD plastic special] is not/won't stay aligned". I don't really hear that from the gents who go buy a 40-100 year old saw, put some love on it for a month and then throw chips with it.

At the end of the day belts, bearings, some paint if that's your speed and there you go. And heavy…man, a table saw is good when it is heavy. Try pushing a sheet of 3/4 ply across a saw and the weight of the ply moves the saw.

I like your comment about the line worker. You must have worked in mfg.



> On a new saw it s just as important to go through the set-up, alignment, and checking of nut & bolt torque as it is on a used saw. Actually, depending on the seller-i might trust the used set-up better than brand new. And when i mention bolt torque, i m referring to everything you can get to-not just the ones you install yourself. Treat it as if the folks on the assembly line had a beer for lunch, stayed up too late last night, just learned their wife is dating their girlfriend-whatever!!
> 
> In other words, don t assume everything was installed right. Then, after a few weeks of using it…check it again. Just makes sense. (actually, one of the things i like best about good used cast iron tools-somebody else cleaned off all of that preservative shipping grease-all i have to clean up is some sawdust!!)
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

> I see posts on here about "my grizzly saw arrived with a broken miter slot". "
> - SirIrb


This is not a problem with Grizzly saws if it came broken the company takes is back or send you the part ( your choice )
Does a craigslist seller do the same ? 
(interesting how a slot can break ? Isn't it just air filling an empty space ?)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> > I see posts on here about "my grizzly saw arrived with a broken miter slot". "
> > - SirIrb
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not (well, not usually, but it does happen sometimes)... difference being that you get to examine the machine before purchase. Don't like what you see? Just walk away and wait for the next one to come along, or negotiate for a lower price to compensate.

Yes, Grizzly hopefully will replace broken or missing items. That itself presents some problems, like:



> So about Grizzly's customer service, Where does the notion that it is exceptional come from ? It took me five days of constant nudging them only to hear back "wait till a decision is made".
> [...]
> Oh, before they send me an RMA I have to dig out the saw serial number and the manufacture date, so I get some delay there too, as I am not home at the moment.
> Not even "sorry for the trouble", I felt like they did me a favor.
> - 716


Some have to play 'ship the parts' tag, do your own disassembly and re-assembly, alignment, etc… Others wind up having to ship the entire machine back, and waiting for a new replacement to arrive and hoping it is better than the first… or they talk you into buying a more expensive machine and hoping for the best with it.

Given the amount of work, time, frustration and expense that it might take before you get a decent working saw, some people have observed:



> Too bad while waiting for the Grizzly I missed local craigslist listing for a very good shape 5HP Unisaw and little used Biesemeyer fence all for $400. The guy was in hurry as he had to move out.
> - 716


Your own thread is a pretty good testament.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

My main goal here is not to rag the green bear (though that's not a bad idea) or attack HD plastic saws (ditto) but yes, there was a post on here about a month or two ago from an unhappy customer about a green bear saw. Where the undercut in the miter slot is there was a chunk of cast iron missing. Stating facts, Pablo. And the "my plastic saw is not aligned…." freaking throw a dart at the LJ forum screen any given day. That's such a going topic that they are going to get their own cocktail lounge (they need something stronger than coffee).

I get it, you like contractor saws, right? Ok, fine. I think you should have all the contractor, jobs item and desktop saws you can buy. I just can't stomach having a saw that's flimsier than my woman.



> I see posts on here about "my grizzly saw arrived with a broken miter slot". "
> - SirIrb
> 
> This is not a problem with Grizzly saws if it came broken the company takes is back or send you the part ( your choice )
> ...


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, it seems like we have two basic teams on this forum - those who like to restore machinery to do woodworking projects, and those who buy new machinery to do woodworking projects.

From my standpoint, a person who sells almost everything he makes, I just do not have time to be restoring machinery, nor do I have the space. It takes space to lay out an old piece of machinery, clean it, replace/repair whatever, and reassemble for operation. Instead, I have that space allocated to machinery that makes things that people like, including my family and friends when I give away things I make.

Personally, I'd rather be sweeping up sawdust from my latest project rather than putting a final coat of paint on an old war horse that was a great thoroughbred in its day. And yes, my new machinery breaks from time to time, but so does the old stuff - take it from a retired industrial engineer who fixed more than his fair share of "old reliable machinery". All machinery breaks, not if, but when, no matter how precise and true your maintenance program is. I'd just rather concentrate on the products the machinery builds, rather than saving the machinery…

Yes, I know that the two pastimes are not mutually exclusive, but in my world, wood rules…and for some reason I thought that was the main focus of this forum. Machinery rebuilding is over at the other place, is it not?


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

It's over there too. I do both. I was a cabinet maker and became a design engineer via model making. Honestly, right now in my life I get more excitement from restoring the old beasts than throwing chips. One day I will walk in my shop and say it's time to go back to throwing chips. But that doesn't mean I don't enjoy both or am not skilled in both. Like I said, I used to, as you do currently, have people pay me to do this. So, like you, I can share the knowledge and I can still learn from others. All while I put that final coat of paint on my Newton B-600.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Yes, I know that the two pastimes are not mutually exclusive, but in my world, wood rules…and for some reason I thought that was the main focus of this forum.
> - Tennessee


Hmmm… I always thought the main focus of this - the "Power Tools, Hardware and Accessories" forum, was just that… power tools, hardware and accessories 

And I find that the two activities are rather complementary actually.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: Many machines need nothing but a little cleaning to put into use, so taking it apart, fixing, painting etc… is not always required. For example my $50 Delta lathe needed nothing but some oil in the headstock and a missing bolt, and I was turning wood on it the day after I bought it. I did wind up painting it, but it was not at all necessary.


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

I've got my own historian now ! 
Yes initially I interacted with the person who was not very helpful (mind it was just before the holidays ) 
But I still take dealing with Grizzly over dealing with craigslist folks any day.
In the end Grizzly did great. Took the saw back and sent me another model I am very happy with. In fact I would challenge anyone with PM/Unisaw/Sawstop to have a more accurate saw ( it has under 0.003" runout at the end of the teeth and undetectable blade to miter slot tolerance at any table height)
So what would a Unisaw give me besides 33% more power that I do not need ? I would likely pay more money, spent countless days scanning craigslist, going through aggravation dealing with sometimes not the most honest folks, loosing a couple of deals to those faster than me, trying feverishly find someone with a truck to go to another city during working day and finally brought home a rusty, pitted thingy that is yet to become a table saw. 
Probably there is an advantage in owning a Unisaw but for me my G0715P does everything I need.


----------



## Karamba (Nov 2, 2015)

.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

LOL - not picking on you or anything, but this:



> Too bad while waiting for the Grizzly I missed local craigslist listing for a very good shape 5HP Unisaw and little used Biesemeyer fence all for $400. The guy was in hurry as he had to move out.
> - 716


Sure seems to contradict this:



> I would likely pay more money, spent countless days scanning craigslist, going through aggravation dealing with sometimes not the most honest folks, loosing a couple of deals to those faster than me, trying feverishly find someone with a truck to go to another city during working day and finally brought home a rusty, pitted thingy that is yet to become a table saw.
> - 716


The operational condition is up to you. You can find great deals on plug-n-play machines, some only used once or twice for a single project, or pay even less if you are willing to invest a little effort. I've purchased several machines at bargain basement prices and had them in operation the next day (2 lathes, several table saws, and a jointer/planer combo machine). Others needed more work, but I knew that going in. The condition and amount of work needed is entirely up to you. And I only scan CL once a day, which takes about 15 minutes or so, usually when I'm waking up and having my morning coffee. Your dark and dismal "would likely" scenario above, fortunately, is nothing like mine, or many, many others.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: After a series of e-mails with a local seller, I hopefully am bringing home a Delta Super 990 Radial arm saw in great condition tomorrow. Shouldn't need anything more than new bearings and a wipe down, and the bearings will probably wind up costing more than what I am buying the machine for


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Brad, you're getting nit-picky here…
How many members on this board actually break out the forums, rather than just click on the Forum tab at the top of the page? I log on, hit the main tab where I want to go, and enough. I believe most members do just that.

And lightly berating 716 for what you see as slightly contradicting statements to be honest, it a bit tiring. Who cares, the poor guy is just trying to get a decent saw for a decent price.

And I personally do not have time to scan CL everyday. Honestly, I find it tedious and for the most part, way more loaded with non-bargains than real finds. 
Do you always have to respond until the entire forum agrees that you are a higher percentage correct than the rest of us mere dumb mortals?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

+100 Tennessee!


----------



## Karamba (Nov 2, 2015)

.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Brad, you re getting nit-picky here…
> [...]
> Do you always have to respond until the entire forum agrees that you are a higher percentage correct than the rest of us mere dumb mortals?
> - Tennessee


I did seem to ruffle a few feathers, so I'm sorry, that was not my intention. Merely wanted to point out that the doom and gloom scenario portrayed by you and some others is simply not the case. Based on many comments, anyone unfamiliar with the market would think that you can only find machines on their last gasp and needing inordinate amounts of work and money to bring back to life. That simply isn't true, and anyone looking at getting into the hobby or wanting a particular machine should not rule out alternatives. You can find brand new machines, lightly used ones, or machines that need varying levels of work… it's your decision. But since this has now veered way off topic, I'll bring it back a bit… three weeks ago, there was a Delta 36-725 listed in my area. It was approx. 6 months old, still under warranty, used for one project and no longer needed by the seller. Came with all the factory accessories, manual, stock blade along with a Forrest WWII blade, Freud dado stack, as well as a few other goodies. Asking price was $450.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: There is another 36-725 listed now in my area for $400 if anyone is interested


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

But what is my PM 66 worth?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Apology accepted - but as far as CL, take a look at Chattanooga Craigslist Tools sometime. What a dog's breakfast of tools…and if something does happen to pop up maybe twice a month, you had better have $400-700 in your pocket and the car running while you are scanning…

I think where you are at, you might have more markets to work with.
Me, I have to think in terms of at least two hours in each direction - Atlanta, Nashville, or Knoxville. With little chance that it will still be there if I do hit the road.

But I just am not a tool restoration guy, so we'll just have to agree to disagree on that.

In any case, I can appreciate the effort, as I said in an earlier post I ran a refinishing business for 12 years, so I have seen my fair share of odd and strange furniture, pianos, phone booths, and other crazy things that people paid me to restore. Maybe I just got burned out. Who knows?

BTW, what is with Karamba and the . marks? Is that like, a silent protest? I'll have to remember that - quick and efficient.


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

> LOL - not picking on you or anything, but this:
> 
> Too bad while waiting for the Grizzly I missed local craigslist listing for a very good shape 5HP Unisaw and little used Biesemeyer fence all for $400. The guy was in hurry as he had to move out.
> - 716
> ...


The only thing that contradicts is the price ( which still states *likely*).
I am not even trying to guess what are you trying to say by digging into someone's dirty laundry, perhaps you just have more free time on you hands than most folks here. You like buy used ? fine. No reason to compile a legal case against someone who does not. But if that's your past time, fine with me.


----------



## TGO1216 (Feb 8, 2017)

> Hi All,
> I m a new member. I m getting back into woodworking after a 10 year absence (kids, army, school, etc.).
> 
> I ve been going through all the threads reviewing the $500-600 table saws and comparing the Delta 36-725 to the Ridgid R4512 and the Grizzlies. I finally decided on the Delta, only to discover that none of the Lowe s near me have any in stock. I just "chatted" with a Lowe s rep and he indicated that the stores near me are not planning to restock them. Does anyone know if Lowe s is going to stop carrying it altogether? Or maybe a new model is coming out?
> ...


----------



## TGO1216 (Feb 8, 2017)

Talked with Lowes today…. the 36-725 is being discontinued! I thought I'd found my saw…..guess not! Suggestions?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Talked with Lowes today…. the 36-725 is being discontinued! I thought I d found my saw…..guess not! Suggestions?
> 
> - TGO1216


You might still be able to find some inventory of the 36-725. The 36-5000 is an upgrade of the same design, but ups the budget some. There's also still the R4512 and 21833 that are in the same basic class and price range. The Grizzly G0771Z is also worth some investigation.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

It is still listed in the recently released 2017 Delta catalog along with various accessories for it. Seems weird to do that if they are discontinuing it.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

> It is still listed in the recently released 2017 Delta catalog along with various accessories for it. Seems weird to do that if they are discontinuing it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


The 36-5000 is listed, but I didn't see the 36-725.

Edit: I have to take that back. I see the 36-725 in the PDF catalog, but didn't see it in the online catalog. I know some stores can elect not to carry certain tools. May be it's just that store's thing to stop carrying the 36-725.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

It is difficult to find a Delta 36-725 in my neck of the woods, the local Lowes says that they are not going to get any more. Does anyone know how many common parts it shares with the 36-5000?

I don't want to be stuck with a broken saw that I can't get a stupid little part for to fix it.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Our local Lowes carries the saw regularly. I have 2 near me (Central FL) and they both have it.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> It is difficult to find a Delta 36-725 in my neck of the woods, the local Lowes says that they are not going to get any more. Does anyone know how many common parts it shares with the 36-5000?
> 
> I don t want to be stuck with a broken saw that I can t get a stupid little part for to fix it.
> 
> - patcollins


AFAIK, the 36-5000 adds a single piece steel fence rail, and a 15 amp motor. Otherwise, same saw.

36-725 schematic:









36-5000 Schematic:


----------



## liamtoh1 (Jan 10, 2017)

> It is difficult to find a Delta 36-725 in my neck of the woods, the local Lowes says that they are not going to get any more. Does anyone know how many common parts it shares with the 36-5000?
> 
> I don t want to be stuck with a broken saw that I can t get a stupid little part for to fix it.
> 
> - patcollins


2 stores in SE Michigan carry 1 each. But I do not see it as widely available in the store. I purchased a month ago when the local Lowes accepted HF 20% coupon.


----------



## Yea (Apr 14, 2017)

Several Lowes in my area just got shipments of 36-725 saws. My local Store got two and set one up as a display model.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a few Lowes within an hr or so drive of here that have one in stock, was just wondering about parts availability after Lowes switches to another brand of saw just like they did from the Hitachi to the Porter Cable to the Delta, wonder what brand will be next?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> [...] was just *wondering about parts availability* after Lowes switches to another brand of saw just like they did from the Hitachi to the Porter Cable to the Delta, wonder what brand will be next?
> - patcollins


Do you typically get parts from Lowes (or any other big box store)? Maybe your idea of 'parts' is different from mine, but parts should be available if needed directly from Delta while it's under warranty. For comsumables (blades, inserts, etc…), they are all available from many different sources. The stories you hear about lack of parts availability really just applies to their older machines thanks to Black and Decker destroying them.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> [...] was just *wondering about parts availability* after Lowes switches to another brand of saw just like they did from the Hitachi to the Porter Cable to the Delta, wonder what brand will be next?
> - patcollins
> 
> *Do you typically get parts from Lowes *(or any other big box store)? Maybe your idea of parts is different from mine, but parts should be available if needed directly from Delta while it s under warranty. For comsumables (blades, inserts, etc…), they are all available from many different sources. The stories you hear about lack of parts availability really just applies to their older machines thanks to Black and Decker destroying them.
> ...


No but a "cheaper" saw built specifically for Lowes might not have been supported by Delta very much in the future if Lowes discontinued it. Had that exact same thing happen with a faucet a while back, ironically it was a Delta faucet, I don't believe the companies are related. That is why I was wondering about the commonality of the parts.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

I think there is a general move away from woodworking tools at the big box stores. They want to focus on what sells: miter saws and direct drive portable saws. Their business is construction and remodeling.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If you have a $600 budget, if you can go a bit more then I would recommend stepping up to a heavier saw tieh cast iron trunnions and a true induction motor. IMO the Grizzly 2HP Hybrid saw is ideal. You may need 240V electrics.

For $600 I think you have a good chance of finding a used Unisaw.

Personally, I would do some serious due diligence before buying a consumer type saw like Ridgid, Delta, etc. Many people use them and are satisfied but IMO they are not built for the long haul due to the motors and trunnions.


----------



## liamtoh1 (Jan 10, 2017)

I waited for more than 1 year for any good deal on used table saw. In SE Michigan, some owners on Craigslist think that their rusted old saws should be priced like gold 

So, finally purchased the Delta. I am not a professional woodworker and do not have a separate workshop, so it was a compromise to keep within Budget and Floor space. I hope that this Delta will not give me any issues and can be serviced if it develops any minor niggles here and there.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

When you get it going, throw a sandbag across the legs. That saw is tippy. Let us know how it works for you. I also came close to buying it. I got lucky with a mostly new grizzly contractor saw on CL. Have to say though that no one on craigslist is pricing stuff to sell. The guy flat refused my offer outright and then called me back a week later. Pretty sure i was the only offer he got. Think they all expect to either find a sucker or to negotiate like they are Donald Trump! If i dont price it high i wont sell it at a fair price. They also fail to understand the market they are selling to.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

FWIW…I've had one for a couple of years now and it has never hinted at tipping over with me. It doesn't have weight of a cabinet or bigger hybrid but I would not call it tippy.



> When you get it going, throw a sandbag across the legs. That saw is tippy. ...
> - BenDupre


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

> FWIW…I ve had one for a couple of years now and it has never hinted at tipping over with me. It doesn t have weight of a cabinet or bigger hybrid but I would not call it tippy.
> 
> - hotbyte


You know I don't own the saw so I am glad to hear it's not a problem. When I looked at it a few times i found it would move when i pushed on it: more than i would expect for the force. Maybe it was the feet that were slipping on the slick concrete floor. It was a concern when i was looking for a saw to buy. There are better reasons to buy/not buy this saw. I really liked the fence even though the front rail is split. I also think this is a product engineered by Delta even though it may be made in China. It's not a rebranded model that one can see wearing several different colors of paint. FWIW this might have been my choice if I didn't find something else on CL.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Could the pivot wheel been in down/mobile position? It moves easy when down but feels unbalanced being a 3 wheel base.


----------



## ShemATC (Mar 9, 2016)

So I finally decide on a saw, then just waiting for the tax refund to clear and poof it's gone from Lowes. I could have it truck shipped (1 single store has that available) for $600. So for $1200+ tax I could have it shipped to my house. HA!

Maybe I'll have to up my budget more. ugh.


----------



## crazyjake8493 (Mar 26, 2017)

I got my 36-725 a few months ago, and since then I've noticed our local Lowes stores are not getting in more. Of the 9 stores within 50 miles of me, only two have 1 saw in stock.

I am glad I bought it though, excellent quality for the money. I couldn't afford to up my budget to get the Grizzly, but I'm more than happy with the Delta. They may not be the company they used to be, but I still feel pretty good about them. The quality seems to be good, and from what I've heard their customer service is very helpful and responsive.

It could be that they are clearing out slow-moving items from stores. They all still have the display models around here. But I'm sure Lowes/HD sell much, much fewer hybrid cast iron table saws than portable or jobsite saws, as mentioned. Their customer focus is on contractors and DIYers, not woodworkers. I've worked at both Lowes and Home Depot in the past and can confirm that slow-moving items get sold off to make room for other stuff.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Well my Lowes, that told me they had no plans on getting any more in got one in, I should say had one in…


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## redesigningwood (Feb 13, 2016)

> When buying used you should be prepared to spend some time on restoring it to a good working order. There is an amazing story about some rather heroic efforts in saving an old saw.
> From this:
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is out of his mind. God bless him but wow. Just wow.


----------

